# Kurtis the stock boy and brenda the checkout girl



## Jade Tigress (Jan 25, 2009)

In a supermarket, Kurtis the stock boy, was busily working when a new voice
came over the loud speaker asking for a carry out at register 4. Kurtis was
almost finished, and wanted to get some fresh air, and decided to answer the
call. As he approached the check-out stand a distant smile caught his eye, the
new check-out girl was beautiful. She was an older woman (maybe 26, and he was
only 22) and he fell in love.

Later that day, after his shift was over, he waited by the punch clock to find
out her name. She came into the break room, smiled softly at him, took her card
and punched out, then left. He looked at her card, BRENDA. He walked out only
to see her start walking up the road. Next day, he waited outside as she left
the supermarket, and offered her a ride home. He looked harmless enough, and she
accepted. When  he dropped her off, he asked if maybe he could see her again,
outside of work. She simply said it wasn't possible.

He pressed and she explained she had two children and she couldn't afford a
baby-sitter, so he offered to pay for the baby-sitter. Reluctantly she accepted
his offer for a date for the following Saturday. That Saturday night he arrived
at her door only to have her tell him that she was unable to go with him. The
baby-sitter had called and canceled. To which Kurtis simply said, "Well,
let's take the kids with us."

She tried to explain that taking the children was not an option, but again not
taking no for an answer, he pressed. Finally Brenda, brought him inside to meet
her children. She had an older daughter who was just as cute as a bug, Kurtis
thought, then Brenda brought out her son, in a  wheelchair. He was born a
paraplegic with Down Syndrome.

Kurtis asked Brenda, "I still don't understand why the kids can't
come with us?" Brenda was amazed. Most men would run away from a woman
with two kids, especially if one had disabilities - just like her first husband
and father of her children had done. Kurtis was not ordinary - - - he had a
different mindset.

That evening Kurtis and Brenda loaded up the kids, went to dinner and the
movies. When her son needed anything Kurtis would take care of him. When he
needed to use the restroom, he picked him up out of his wheelchair, took him and
brought him back. The kids loved Kurtis. At the end of the evening, Brenda
knew this was the man she was going to marry and spend the rest of her life
with.

A year later, they were married and Kurtis adopted both of her children. Since then they have added two more kids.

So what happened to Kurtis the stock  boy and Brenda the check-out girl? Well,
Mr. & Mrs. Kurt Warner now live in Arizona , where he is currently employed
as the quarterback of the National Football League Arizona Cardinals and has his
Cardinals in the hunt for a possible appearance in the Super Bowl. Is this a
surprise ending or could you have guessed that he was not an ordinary person.

It should be noted that he also quarterbacked the Rams in Super Bowl XXXVI. He has also been the NLF's Most Valuable Player twice and the Super Bowl's Most Valuable Player.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 25, 2009)

In these dark times, a story like that is worth a great deal in terms of food for the soul.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 25, 2009)

Indeed Mark indeed. 

*Great* story Pam, thanks for sharing. Worth passing around.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 25, 2009)

Great story!


----------



## stickarts (Jan 25, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## crushing (Jan 25, 2009)

Very inspirational!   If the Ari-frickin-zona Cardinals can make the Super Bowl, I won't give up hope on the Lions!

Go Cards!


----------



## seasoned (Jan 25, 2009)

When I first looked at your post I thought, this is way to long to read. Well better judgment took over, I read it, and in the process, I was blessed. Thanks. J


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 25, 2009)

What a great story, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 25, 2009)

Oned of the all times greatest stories.


----------



## Brian King (Jan 25, 2009)

I once heard on the radio the second half of a sermon. The speaker was very articulate and passionate. The sermon was about keeping faith not only while high on the mountain but during the low times as well. The speaker was going thru apparently some low times and speaking from the heart about his faith in God. It was interesting and inspiring. The speaker was Mr. Warner. I dont know if I have ever seen him playing football but his honest talk left me with a favorable impression.

Thanks for the thread JT

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah, I thought it was a great story. I received it in an email from someone who always forwards jokes, I'm reading and reading waiting for the punch line, which of course never came. I knew I had to share this one.


----------



## Carol (Jan 26, 2009)

Great story, but I don't think its entirely accurate.  I seem to recall that Brenda's son was disabled after her ex dropped the poor boy on his head.  

Nonetheless...he deserves a lot of props for taking the boy as his own and loving him as he would his own sons.


----------

